# DDoS - Do you know what it means?



## steelbeard (Apr 21, 2008)

Be Honest and answer before you do a web-search.

Just interested as how many furs 'internationally' know what DDoS stands for.  It's just that it seems to be a massive talking-point over here in England, just wondering whether it's had the same response all over the world?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't, but I do now.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2008)

Direct Denial of Service?  Yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> SPOILERS



SPOILERS! DON'T GIVE AWAY THE SECRET!!! >:C


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

A computer based attack which e-cops use during Christmas?


----------



## Eevee (Apr 21, 2008)

Uh, yes?

Why is this important to England at the moment?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 21, 2008)

More importantly, why is it even in this section? Also; not voting, not foaming at the mouth about anything.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Takumi_L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it really that big a secret?


----------



## Oni (Apr 21, 2008)

You tell us!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 22, 2008)

Direct Denail of Service, besically people flood website trafic to the brim to force it to shut down.


----------



## Aden (Apr 22, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Direct Denail of Service, besically people flood website trafic to the brim to force it to shut down.



Bzzzt. _Distributed_ Denial-of-Service. Close, though.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 22, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Ishnuvalok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, thats too bad. What was the prize if i won?


----------



## steelbeard (Apr 22, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> More importantly, why is it even in this section? Also; not voting, not foaming at the mouth about anything.



That's probably because this is in reference to an upcoming publication DDoS rather than 'Direct/Distributed Denial-of-Service'


----------



## Aden (Apr 22, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have PayPal'd you five hundred dollars _that very second_.


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2008)

Heh and all these years I had been told Direct...funny how that is.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 22, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> I would have PayPal'd you five hundred dollars _that very second_.


Gah >.<, Dollars aren't worth shit in sweden anyway >.<


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes I know the conventional meaning already posted, but perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 22, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comic section, upcoming publication, Dog's days of summer?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 22, 2008)

It's funny you'd ask. I literally saw this defined just a couple hours ago. I just didn't know what the extra 'D' was at the beginning.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 23, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know that currencies exchanging isn't allowed in Sweden.

@OP: DDoS, I didn't know but now I know.


----------



## steelbeard (Apr 23, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

> steelbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's correct Indeed.  After all this is a Furries forum.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 23, 2008)

eternal_flare said:
			
		

> I didn't know that currencies exchanging isn't allowed in Sweden.



No it's the fact that US Dollars aren't worth shit anymore. it's 6 SEK to a Dollar, it used to be around 9-10 SEK a Dollar.


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 23, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> Fou-lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did I win?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh.. well damn. I know about the comic. I thought this was about service issues.


----------



## LINCARD1000 (May 17, 2008)

Old, I know... And replying before looking at any of the other replies.

Distributed Denial of Service. And I'm guessing that's why FA is down occasionally?


----------



## darkdoomer (May 17, 2008)

LINCARD1000 said:


> Old, I know... And replying before looking at any of the other replies.
> 
> Distributed Denial of Service. And I'm guessing that's why FA is down occasionally?



amongst many other factors, yes. 
simpliest version is an icmp flood, like ... ' ping -t www.furaffinity.net -l 15000 ' but it's rather simple to ban an ip. 

harder when it comes to a TOR proxy network.multiple computers rolling their ip each five seconds.


----------



## Eevee (May 17, 2008)

I know you're trying to sound like an Internet underground badass, but blocking all of Tor in one fell swoop is trivial.


----------



## buckblackhoof (May 17, 2008)

i know it as blotch's: Dog Days of Summer


----------



## Aurelia (May 18, 2008)

Why is it a massive talking point here in England?


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

Never heard of it until this thread.


----------

